# Texas road trip!



## woodtickgreg

The morning of April 6th I'll be heading to Texas to meet @Bigdrowdy1 and @Tony , I've chatted with these guys many times both on line, through text, and over the phone. I'm very excited to meet them, I told myself that I would not wait like I did with Kevin and then have my regrets. The main purpose of the trip is to pick up a machine from Rodney, then visit, and do a wood swap with Tony. I'm bringing him some Yankee wood from Michigan and he's trading me for some southern wood that I can't get in the north. It's an 18 hour trip one way not counting bathroom and coffee stops. I have to be home on Sunday for work on monday.
This is going to be so cool !!! I finally get to meet you guys.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Looking forward to it brother, will be a blast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Apparently Rodney has to get me loaded and then split, something about a wife's birthday or hunting or something like that, lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Hopefully I'll have company with me.....


@woodman6415

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That would be so cool, I hope so!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I will be able to hang with y'all till you head back. Tony's wife's birthday. My opening day Turkey season in Oklahoma. Looking forward to everyone coming over. Make sure you have room for extra stuff.



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

For her birthday she's getting a day away from me. It's a win-win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm so easily confused.I'm glad you don't have to scoot off in a hurry Rodney. 
I'm looking to liberate you Texans of some skeet! Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Tony's the skeet man. Me I am a Pecan guy. If you can swing up into Oklahoma might just be able to throw a mid size log on.


----------



## Tony

I got you covered on Skeet Greg, not to worry!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Tony's the skeet man. Me I am a Pecan guy. If you can swing up into Oklahoma might just be able to throw a mid size log on.


I don't have any pecan either, well see about going to oky, gonna be pressed for time maybe. But a log!


----------



## ripjack13

I'm jealous.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I'm jealous.....



There's plenty of room Marc, join us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

It's not like y'all next to each other!! Tony you going up to the Big D? I would love to tag along and meet everyone but I'll be on a 3 day Turkey hunt in San Angelo, Friday - Sunday. It may be my only chance for a turkey hunt since I've got no lease

Greg whatcha getting from Rodney?

Come on down Marc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Greg whatcha getting from Rodney?


Old delta drill press.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> There's plenty of room Marc, join us!


Meet me in Michigan and you can catch a ride with me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Sounds like a fun time!!! Just make sure that Skeet gots no fire ants in it!!


----------



## woodman6415

Wildthings said:


> It's not like y'all next to each other!! Tony you going up to the Big D? I would love to tag along and meet everyone but I'll be on a 3 day Turkey hunt in San Angelo, Friday - Sunday. It may be my only chance for a turkey hunt since I've got no lease
> 
> Greg whatcha getting from Rodney?
> 
> Come on down Marc


My home town ... 58 years there .. where you hunting ?


----------



## woodman6415

Spinartist said:


> Sounds like a fun time!!! Just make sure that Skeet gots no fire ants in it!!


My fire ants live in mounds on ground ... now wood Beatles are a different story


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Sounds like a fun time!!! Just make sure that Skeet gots no fire ants in it!!



Lee, you must not know how this works. Here, we put skeet on the ant beds so they eat the grub worms in it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodman6415 said:


> My home town ... 58 years there .. where you hunting ?


San Angelo State Park - TPWD Draw Hunts - aint got nowhere else


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> My home town ... 58 years there .. where you hunting ?



The first half of his life!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Wildthings said:


> San Angelo State Park - TPWD Draw Hunts - aint got nowhere else


Good luck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

woodman6415 said:


> My fire ants live in mounds on ground ... now wood Beatles are a different story




We have fire ants here in south Florida. I've seen them in logs that have been laying on the ground many times.


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> We have fire ants here in south Florida. I've seen them in logs that have been laying on the ground many times.



I never leave lumber on the ground, all sorts of bugs will get in them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415

Spinartist said:


> We have fire ants here in south Florida. I've seen them in logs that have been laying on the ground many times.


Here I guess they don't like the taste of Mesquite... have about 2 cords of firewood on ground now .. and about 2000 mounds of fire ants I am constantly treating... as I kill out some it rains and a whole new bunch take up residence... never ending ..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

woodman6415 said:


> Here I guess they don't like the taste of Mesquite... have about 2 cords of firewood on ground now .. and about 2000 mounds of fire ants I am constantly treating... as I kill out some it rains and a whole new bunch take up residence... never ending ..



When I lived in Austin I had a problem with fire ants all over the yard, made mowing a horrible experience. Then one day I decided to fertilize by spreading cow manure over grass and not only did my grass look great all the fire ants were gone for about three months. After that, any time I saw a new mound pop up I would put a bit of manure on and around the mound, no more ants. Oddly enough my neighbor started to have horrible fire ant problems

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD

Not to make things more complicated, but if you delay that trip until August, you could make an appearance at SWAT... there’ll be quite a few of us there who could help unload and load the drill press.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> Not to make things more complicated, but if you delay that trip until August, you could make an appearance at SWAT... there’ll be quite a few of us there who could help unload and load the drill press.


I wish I could, but this is going to be a marathon trip, drive down and load up, exchange wood with the guys and visit a bit, and turn around and drive back so I can get back to work. One year I will do swat just to meet all of you guys.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodman6415

Woodworking Vet said:


> When I lived in Austin I had a problem with fire ants all over the yard, made mowing a horrible experience. Then one day I decided to fertilize by spreading cow manure over grass and not only did my grass look great all the fire ants were gone for about three months. After that, any time I saw a new mound pop up I would put a bit of manure on and around the mound, no more ants. Oddly enough my neighbor started to have horrible fire ant problems


Glad that worked for you .. but I have 5 acres... now I am known as one of the biggest BSers in Texas ... but that would be a crap ton of poop to spread around (pun intended) not even sure how many truck loads it would take ... and I'm sure my neighbors would complain about the smell ... guess I'll just keep treating one mound at a time with chemicals...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

The whole trick is not to try to kill them (cuz u can't) but to move them to the neighbors yard!!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## woodman6415

Wildthings said:


> The whole trick is not to try to kill them (cuz u can't) but to move them to the neighbors yard!!


I'm pretty sure my neighbors know that secret... that's why I have way more than they do ...


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> I'm pretty sure my neighbors know that secret... that's why I have way more than they do ...



Send them to the new neighbors house before he catches on.


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Send them to the new neighbors house before he catches on.


They are from this area .. think they already know


----------



## Spinartist

woodman6415 said:


> Here I guess they don't like the taste of Mesquite... have about 2 cords of firewood on ground now .. and about 2000 mounds of fire ants I am constantly treating... as I kill out some it rains and a whole new bunch take up residence... never ending ..




Might as well make some $$$$ off them. These go fer big bucks!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Might as well make some $$$$ off them. These go fer big bucks!!!



There's a guy down here that does them, pretty cool looking art.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Spinartist said:


> Might as well make some $$$$ off them. These go fer big bucks!!!


These Texas fire ants are so mean they would drink that lead and spit bullets back at you ...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

woodman6415 said:


> These Texas fire ants are so mean they would drink that lead and spit bullets back at you ...




Molten aluminum is over 3 time hotter than molten lead.


----------



## woodman6415

Spinartist said:


> Molten aluminum is over 3 time hotter that molten lead.


And that my friend is 3 times the reason I don't need to be playing around with molten metal ...as clumsy as I am ,. The wife would find a big redneck statue on the ground... tripped on a blade of grass

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## JR Parks

@Tony T text me when you guys are meeting and hopefully an meet up somewhere if in town. Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

JR Parks said:


> @Tony T text me when you guys are meeting and hopefully an meet up somewhere if in town. Jim


Meet day is Saturday the 7th.


----------



## JR Parks

woodtickgreg said:


> Meet day is Saturday the 7th.


Greg,
Should be in town and looking forward to it. Drive careful

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

@JR Parks 
Jim, want me to pick you up on the way through town?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Jim! I hope to meet you as well, this is really starting to shape up. I know I am meeting Rodney at his work but then I don't know where we are meeting after that for the meet and greet and wood swap. I plan on bringing a truck load of yankee wood, lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodman6415

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool Jim! I hope to meet you as well, this is really starting to shape up. I know I am meeting Rodney at his work but then I don't know where we are meeting after that for the meet and greet and wood swap. I plan on bringing a truck load of yankee wood, lol.


I'll be loading some Mesquite in @Tony truck ..

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

@Mike R care to join the party?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

We can all meet at my place. Hopefully we can get the equipment loaded early and all meet at my place.everyone who wants is welcome.



Rodney

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hopefully we can get the equipment loaded early
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney


I'll be there early Saturday morning the 7th. What time you want me at the yard?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I will let you know later today

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Kerry Weeks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike R

I may be able to, depends how work goes

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Mike R said:


> I may be able to, depends how work goes



If you want, PM your number and I'll let you know time and place when something is decided on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wish I was a lot closer, I'd make the trip. The drive for me would be about 15 1/2 hours. My ideal road trip would be to jump in my truck and cover the whole US and try and meet everyone on here. Swapping wood and stories as I stop.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Tony I'm hoping to bring these with me if I can get them finished in time, welded em up today, kinda ugly welds but it should keep the metal stuck together, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just realized something, I think I welded the curved rest backwards! Damnit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> @Tony I'm hoping to bring these with me if I can get them finished in time, welded em up today, kinda ugly welds but it should keep the metal stuck together, lol.
> View attachment 144355



That's just fine, ugly has worked for me for 48 years!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Cool @Tony can turn his fat pens now only I ain't sure he is left handed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

woodtickgreg said:


> @Tony I'm hoping to bring these with me if I can get them finished in time, welded em up today, kinda ugly welds but it should keep the metal stuck together, lol.
> View attachment 144355


I hear he breaks tool rests ... that may not be enough..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice. I need some of those!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Dangit, I'll take em to work and cut em apart, grind em and reweld them.
It was how I set them up with magnets to keep them square, didn't even think about the orientation. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Those look like they would make turning bowls a lot eaiser than just a straight rest. Are those stainless?
Already getting excited and looking forward to seeing everyone.



Rodney


----------



## Tony

I can't wait myself, think it's going to be a blast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ALL are 



Rodney

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Those look like they would make turning bowls a lot eaiser than just a straight rest. Are those stainless?
> Already getting excited and looking forward to seeing everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney


The post are stainless, just because that's what I had on hand in 5/8" stock. The tool rest bars are just cold rolled carbon steel.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

Man sure wish I was available

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Opening day for me is the 6th of April. Gonna postpone heading to OK for this get together but headed up after getting to see everyone. Wish you could make it Barry


----------



## Wildthings

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Wish you could make it Barry


to the meetup or turkey hunting with you?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

meet up. Dad dont take to outsiders. Wish i could take you but i will be his guide till he gets his bird.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> to the meetup or turkey hunting with you?



You can go bag a bird another weekend Bar, take your old butt to Dallas and meet up with us!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> meet up. Dad dont take to outsiders. Wish i could take you but i will be his guide till he gets his bird.



LOL No I can't. This is the only place I have for turkey hunting lined up this year. I'll be in the San Angelo State Park trying to score one of those love-struck Rios.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Wildthings said:


> LOL No I can't. This is the only place I have for turkey hunting lined up this year. I'll be in the San Angelo State Park trying to score one of those love-struck Rios.



Good Luck Barry wish you the best. Maybe go early and score quickly and you might still meet up with us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Wildthings said:


> LOL No I can't. This is the only place I have for turkey hunting lined up this year. I'll be in the San Angelo State Park trying to score one of those love-struck Rios.


Not sure about now but 20 years ago they were so thick in the park was hard to drive thru it to launch a boat ... good luck ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

That is weird I quote you message and it added additional words to your quote. 
  still dont make sense


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well heck now it says the same thing.


----------



## woodtickgreg

7 days until I leave. 8 days until we all meet! I'm so looking forward to this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

6 days till I leave.........Trailer is almost ready, just need to replace a tail light, got that today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got some tie downs mounted to the trailer to bring the drill press home. This is just for this trip, when I get back I'm totally stripping the trailer, cutting off any brackets that are damaged or not needed, welding on good tie downs, replacing the wood deck with a red oak deck, painting everything black, building 2 foot sides, making a place for the winch mount, etc. I discovered today that both axles have electric brakes, that just made the deal sweeter.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

We are going to need  of this infamous meetup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lou Currier said:


> We are going to need  of this infamous meetup.


Fo Sho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> We are going to need  of this infamous meetup.



Not to worry Lou, we'll take plenty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Not to worry Lou, we'll take plenty!




Tony, stand in front for the photos so we can see you..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

5 days to go! @Mike R, @jasonb y'all going to join us?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I talked with Mike yesterday and he will be here unless he has to work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll be on the road in 4 days!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## woodtickgreg

I saw this today at my storage bay. They are expanding and a few tree's had to go.
Sad part is I can't get to it this week with work, and the Texas trip, it'll probably be gone by the time I get back. Box elder, with some flame in the outer sections.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodman6415

woodtickgreg said:


> I saw this today at my storage bay. They are expanding and a few tree's had to go.
> Sad part is I can't get to it this week with work, and the Texas trip, it'll probably be gone by the time I get back. Box elder, with some flame in the outer sections.
> View attachment 144809


Sad

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

How far is it from your place? If they have a dump truck, see if they'll deliver it for a tip. Can't hurt to ask!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> How far is it from your place? If they have a dump truck, see if they'll deliver it for a tip. Can't hurt to ask!


My problem with that is I have no place for them to dump it. All I can do is cross my fingers and hope it's still there when I get back.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll be on the road in 3 days. Tick Tick Tick..........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Could be 2 if you left Thursday night. You could take a break Thursday night and continue on in Friday. Get to my place and sleep for 5 or 6 hours before all the fun begins. Your more than welcome to the spare bed or couch my friend.


Rodney

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

we're all waiting for you to get here Greg!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have so much to load after work I don't think I'll be leaving Thursday night. I'm going to try and get off at a decent time but I still have a lot of work to do to get the wood loaded. I'm working over tonight and I don't know about tomorrow yet. Believe me when I say I can't wait to get down there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll keep all of you informed on my progress.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Have fun and be safe on the road!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

They just updated the weather forecast here. An inch or two of snow Thursday night. It's thunderstorms here right now, lol. I may be loading wood in the snow, lol.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Preload and tarps. Get out ahead of the weather.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

God I so wish I could. The good thing is the wood will be under the tonneau cover in the bed of my truck. And if it does get a little wet your hot Texas weather will dry it out real quick like, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> They just updated the weather forecast here. An inch or two of snow Thursday night. It's thunderstorms here right now, lol. I may be loading wood in the snow, lol.



Make sure not to import any of that White Poison into Texas you hear?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Make sure not to import any of that White Poison into Texas you hear?


Ok I'll be sure not to as long as you keep the heat on the down low for me until after I leave, you might melt this yankee.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok I'll be sure not to as long as you keep the heat on the down low for me until after I leave, you might melt this yankee.



All the more reason to bring some of that snow along - you might need to use it to cool yourself off!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> All the more reason to bring some of that snow along - you might need to use it to cool yourself off!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

2 days till I roll ! Thursday night's weather is forecast for 1 to 3 inches of Tony's favorite stuff!


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> 2 days till I roll ! Thursday night's weather is forecast for 1 to 3 inches of Tony's favorite stuff!



NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike R

I am not going to be able to make it have to work

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Mike R said:


> I am not going to be able to make it have to work



Sorry to hear that Mike. Ate you going to make it to SWAT in August?


----------



## Tony

On the road yet????
@woodtickgreg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

I left at 5 AM 2 weeks ago for a quick trip- first 50 miles was 2" heavy spring slush and a white out. Drive careful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> On the road yet????
> @woodtickgreg



Texans-  cannot even read a calendar- friday.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> On the road yet????
> @woodtickgreg


Not yet, gotta work till at least 3:30 today. Plan is to go home and load wood, pack some clothes and gloves etc and get on the road tonight and at least get out of Michigan. Drive till I get tired and then find a place to sleep for a few hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

What time is everyone planning to be at Rodney's ?


----------



## Tony

Between 9 and 10 for Wendell and I.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wood is all loaded, trailer is hitched, clothes are packed, just need to eat, pack some food and water, take care of my cats, and then I'll be rolling tonight! We'll see how far I get before I get tired and need to pull over and sleep for a bit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Have fun and be safe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

This is going to be legendary!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Good strong coffee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll post every time I cross a state line, and I'll include some pics of the wood I'm bringing, teaser,

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Why don't you make a detour and bring some of it and some mesquite from Texas through Virginia on your way home!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Why don't you make a detour and bring some of it and some mesquite from Texas through Virginia on your way home!!!!



Why don't you just join us and get some of your own? I've got enough to share with you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Why don't you make a detour and bring some of it and some mesquite from Texas through Virginia on your way home!!!!


It's mine I tell you! MINE MINE MINE! ALL MINE!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just ate a bunch of baked beans, now I'm eating Brussels sprouts, broccoli, and cauliflower, anyone care to ride along with me?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I just ate a bunch of baked beans, now I'm eating Brussels sprouts, broccoli, and cauliflower, anyone care to ride along with me?



I just had some deviled eggs left from Easter, I'll join you!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had deviled eggs for lunch, forgot about that, lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well eating like that should diffidently allow you to turn the heater down with the windows down as well.
Be safe Greg don't push it to hard. Everything will be here when you get here. 
Everyone else be safe as well. By what Greg has said y'all better bring lots of wood. he has a pickup load.
@Tony @woodman6415 @JR Parks @Bean_counter @Kerry Weeks @Mike R and anyone else coming. It is an open invite. Hope I didn't for get anyone.



Rodney

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bean_counter

I just met with @Mike R here in Graham you should talk him into coming. He only has a gazillion board feet of mesquite


----------



## Tony

Bean_counter said:


> I just met with @Mike R here in Graham you should talk him into coming. He only has a gazillion board feet of mesquite



I tried to get him to come, but I guess his job is more important than meeting up with us......


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well here I go. Got a full tank of gas and a pick up bed full of wood. I'll post a couple of picks every time I stop to keep it interesting. 


 I'll start with some walnut turning stock.
A couple of nice sappy pepper mill blanks in this lot.


 
7:53 pm Thursday night and I'm a rollin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415

woodtickgreg said:


> Well here I go. Got a full tank of gas and a pick up bed full of wood. I'll post a couple of picks every time I stop to keep it interesting.
> View attachment 144962 I'll start with some walnut turning stock.
> A couple of nice sappy pepper mill blanks in this lot.
> View attachment 144963
> 7:53 pm Thursday night and I'm a rollin.


I think Texas is way more than 4.4 miles

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415

woodman6415 said:


> I think Texas is way more than 4.4 miles


Never mind I was looking at wrong mileage .. safe travels

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Never mind I was looking at wrong mileage .. safe travels

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


>


Haha .. I'm driving shorty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Safe travels man!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Tony said:


> Why don't you just join us and get some of your own? I've got enough to share with you.


If I could, I would LOVE to be there. Sounds like y'all will have fun. I'd love to bring some of this Virginia wood and come back with some Texas wood!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Come on only thing stopping you is you! The more the merrier.Open invite and this may not happen again for some time.


Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's 9:15 just crossed into Ohio I've gone 82 miles of 1152 miles to go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bean_counter

woodtickgreg said:


> Well here I go. Got a full tank of gas and a pick up bed full of wood. I'll post a couple of picks every time I stop to keep it interesting.
> View attachment 144962 I'll start with some walnut turning stock.
> A couple of nice sappy pepper mill blanks in this lot.
> View attachment 144963
> 7:53 pm Thursday night and I'm a rollin.



You got my attention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's 1230 and I just crossed into Kentucky 949 miles to go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

First gas and pee stop, 302 miles so far, dumped 50 bucks in the tank. Man has is high in Kentucky. I'm in Walton kentucky and getting ready to roll again, not tired yet, i love traveling at night as there is no traffic.
Tony said Mikey was all excited about the box elder I cut at work, so here ya go Mike, a couple pieces for you.


 first maple board in the bed looks a little lonely.


 
935 miles to go, gotta roll. More later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's 2:30 AM, stopped in munfordville, Ky at a rest stop to pee, lol. Still going strong so im gonna keep rolling and try to get through Nashville while there's no traffic.

This one is just for showing off, it's a 3" thick walnut slab that's 25" wide and 6' long. No I'm not bringing it, lol if I remember right I think it was a crotch slab.



Ok, gotta roll! 779 miles to go. 459 done so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just crossed into Tennessee time change now and now it's 3:39 713 miles to go, 440 by my watch.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Stopped in Kingston Springs, TN. for fuel so I can roll through Memphis. 40 bucks worth and good to go.
Here's the next batch of pics.

Some walnut mill rippings of various thicknesses.


 I had to cut them of at 6' so I could get the tailgate on my truck closed.


 But not to worry as I loaded the off cuts too.


 
Heading toward Memphis now, 661 miles to go and 577 completed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just crossed into Arkansas 7:28 Central Time. 470 miles to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Just crossed into Arkansas 7:28 Central Time. 470 miles to go



You left the snow North of the Mason Dixon line didn't you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Here's part of what I'm bringing to the party. There are a few other things going for the ride. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

woodtickgreg said:


> Just crossed into Arkansas 7:28 Central Time. 470 miles to go



Making great time. Sounds like you will be here for supper. Maybe Texas Roadhouse steak dinner.



Rodney

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> You left the snow North of the Mason Dixon line didn't you?


Yeah, I drive through snow in Ohio, now it's just pouring rain here in arkanslaw.
But it's a warm 51 !

You can't have dark without some light so I piled a bunch of hard maple on top of the walnut.



429 miles to go, one more gas stop should do it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

It's 74 now be we're getting a cold front tonight, gonna be in the 40s in the morning. I hope it doesn't reach all the way to Dallas, don't want to wear a snow suit! Tony


----------



## Mike1950

what does your gas mileage say now. My 2014 5.3 got great mileage for a PU if I kept it at 70- now the 6.2 3/4 ton- I have never taken on trip without trailer but It is a gas hog....


----------



## woodtickgreg

17.6 with a heavy load in the bed and Towing 1000 pound trailer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks like I'm going to be in heavy rain all the way to Texas

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Tony ordered in a cold front for you so tomorrow will be cooler temps just for you.


Rodney

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> 17.6 with a heavy load in the bed and Towing 1000 pound trailer


 That is good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> That is good.


I thought so, truck is still new and this is actually a break in trip. I just stopped in little rock, topped off the fuel tank, took 48 bucks. 326 miles to go, I'm just gonna go for it, if I could just get out of this rain! It's pretty stressful drivi g in it because visibility sucks! I had to get some allergy meds, everything is blooming down here, lol. Nothing is green in Michigan yet.
Last pic.
I'd call it a full load.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So far getting down here I've burned 55 gallons of fuel in 915 miles. That works out to 16+ mpg, still not bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

I never suffered allergies in west Texas ... moved to Hill Country and boom ... on meds everyday .. everything in our yard is coated in green pollen ... 


woodtickgreg said:


> I thought so, truck is still new and this is actually a break in trip. I just stopped in little rock, topped off the fuel tank, took 48 bucks. 326 miles to go, I'm just gonna go for it, if I could just get out of this rain! It's pretty stressful drivi g in it because visibility sucks! I had to get some allergy meds, everything is blooming down here, lol. Nothing is green in Michigan yet.
> Last pic.
> I'd call it a full load.
> View attachment 144988


 n


----------



## woodman6415

woodtickgreg said:


> I thought so, truck is still new and this is actually a break in trip. I just stopped in little rock, topped off the fuel tank, took 48 bucks. 326 miles to go, I'm just gonna go for it, if I could just get out of this rain! It's pretty stressful drivi g in it because visibility sucks! I had to get some allergy meds, everything is blooming down here, lol. Nothing is green in Michigan yet.
> Last pic.
> I'd call it a full load.
> View attachment 144988


You keep posting pics of my wood ... @Tony going to be sad you didn't bring him some ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> You keep posting pics of my wood ... @Tony going to be sad you didn't bring him some ...



Be careful old man, I'll beat the crap out of your shins!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Be careful old man, I'll beat the crap out of your shins!!!


Crap don't kneecap me .. I give

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> So far getting down here I've burned 55 gallons of fuel in 915 miles. That works out to 16+ mpg, still not bad.



I never do the calculations anymore. I just zero out tripometer and check at end. Funny fact- I start at 2500 ft travel west 350 miles and essentially end up at sea level. mileage depends on how lead footed I am 74 mph yields less mileage then 70. I always set the other tripometer when loaded and note mileage on way down. trailer empty weighs 2K. on way back last Time with truck and trailer loaded I got 2 mph better going uphill loaded.... . It is always this way. 1 I drive slower loaded. and coming down it is not unusual to be bucking 20-30 MPH winds. prevailing wind is almost always SW or W.

BE SAFE- lot of miles....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Here's part of what I'm bringing to the party. There are a few other things going for the ride. Tony
> View attachment 144985



Greg’s wood is prettier

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Greg’s wood is prettier



Why do you think I'm trading this ugly stuff for his?????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just crossed the Texas state line I'm in Texas

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Greg’s wood is prettier



It's ugly now, but it surely cleans up purdy!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> It's ugly now, but it surely cleans up purdy!!
> View attachment 144991


I agree on the walnut and maple but what is the ugly red stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> I agree on the walnut and maple but what is the ugly red stuff



It's something that don't grow in that cold a** Yankee ground!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> It's something that don't grow in that cold a** Yankee ground!


No reason ta get all riled up....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Technically Washington is not yankee country

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Technically Washington is not yankee country



I don't see how it's not Lou. You're the map person, it's North of the Madon-Dixon line.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> I don't see how it's not Lou. You're the map person, it's North of the Madon-Dixon line.


I agree with @Lou Currier , still just a territory back then.


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> I agree with @Lou Currier , still just a territory back then.



True, but didn't you fight on the Union side?


----------



## Mike1950

My relatives were on both sides of the southern agression....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Mike1950 said:


> My relatives were on both sides of the southern agression....


All Texans believe that anyone not in Texas is either a foreigner or Yankee... my wife keeps insisting she's from Missouri and that it's a southern state ... gets really annoyed when I call her a Yankee ... she's lived in Texas for over 20 years .. guess that really makes her a Texan now ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Getting some DIY Mesquite crotch bowl blanks loaded for @woodtickgreg ...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodman6415

5:00am and I'm off to my first ever north meets south woood swap ..
1st stop pickup @Tony at his la casa .. 
Temp leaving here a nice cool 54 .. temp arriving there will be a cold 38 deg ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Got my snow suit ready!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

On the way to pick up @JR Parks now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

sounds like fun- 39 here and surprise surprise rain-- Ughhhh


----------



## Tony

Wendell, Jim and I are leaving Austin now. Colder here than back home, gonna keep going down from here.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Can't wit to meet you guys!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

woodtickgreg said:


> Can't wit to meet you guys!


Post photos of this grand get-together. Should be a lot of fun for you guys. Still very cold in PA and snow now to the SOUTH of us. Weird weather this spring.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

woodman6415 said:


> All Texans believe that anyone not in Texas is either a foreigner or Yankee... my wife keeps insisting she's from Missouri and that it's a southern state ... gets really annoyed when I call her a Yankee ... she's lived in Texas for over 20 years .. guess that really makes her a Texan now ...



As I recall, we native Tennesseans gave you Texans a little help many years ago. You're welcome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's Saturday, just finished up with the meeting with the guys, what a great family we have here! So I left at 1 o'clock Texas time, 2 oclock Michigan time, got gas and reset the trip odo.
End of the trip down


 Start of the return trip.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

4:44 now leaving Texas, just crossed into Arkansas.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Drive safe. Just whining but we never got to see what ya picked up. This means you are going home empty and the fictious piece of old iron does not exist...... right guys??????

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

First stop for fuel, 276 miles. Not getting the mpg I was as I'm much heavier now. Added about 700 lbs to the trailer.
Only getting 13.5 mpg right now.



 


952 miles to go.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Drive safe. Just whining but we never got to see what ya picked up. This means you are going home empty and the fictious piece of old iron does not exist...... right guys??????



They don't make em like this anymore! Definitely worth the drive. How many of you guys have a 700 lb. drill press, plus this one is radial as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950

You probably did not add much weight but the wind resistance is huge. My trailer has the sides which i cannot do anything about but when i take ramp off i pick up almost 3 mpg with the 6.2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

That is a hunk of iron. Never seen one like that. I must live a sheltered life. Safe driving..


----------



## Tony

It was a great time, wish Rodney had been here but meeting Greg in person and seeing all my friends was incredible! I think we all came away happy with what we got wood wise.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> They don't make em like this anymore! Definitely worth the drive. How many of you guys have a 700 lb. drill press, plus this one is radial as well.
> View attachment 145083




Sweet machine!!! Please tell me that's not going in the basement!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Really glad everyone showed up. Hope you guys had a great time from the looks on everyone's face it was good.



Rodney

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Really glad everyone showed up. Hope you guys had a great time from the looks on everyone's face it was good.
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



Really wish you had been there brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS

Mike1950 said:


> You probably did not add much weight but the wind resistance is huge. My trailer has the sides which i cannot do anything about but when i take ramp off i pick up almost 3 mpg with the 6.2


Plus he is going uphill now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> It was a great time, wish Rodney had been here but meeting Greg in person and seeing all my friends was incredible! I think we all came away happy with what we got wood wise.
> View attachment 145086 View attachment 145087



Damn Greg you were lucky to escape- that is a whole bunch of damn Texicans.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JR Parks

Mike1950 said:


> Damn Greg you were lucky to escape- that is a whole bunch of damn Texicans.....


Escape!?!! We asked him to go back and take the cold weather back with him. Be safe Greg!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415

Mike1950 said:


> Damn Greg you were lucky to escape- that is a whole bunch of damn Texicans.....


Some old mean grouchy ones too

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

10 oclock, just crossed into Missouri. 715 miles to go. I just keep on trucking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Damn... Thought you had Johnny 5 under the tarp there for a minute! 






Soooo... what is the benefit of the Radial Press Greg? Been trying to convince myself to purchase one that's advertised for sale down here. He's a little high on the price for a used drill press and it hasn't moved in awhile. Not real old iron like that one, it's a Craftsman, but appears to be in pretty decent shape. 


One of you guys going to put names to face there, or y'all just gonna keep us all guessing?


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> One of you guys going to put names to face there, or y'all just gonna keep us all guessing?





 

From left to right: bean counter Mike, JR Parks Jim, Woodtick Greg, George (not a member yet but friend of mine and Wendell), Kerry Weeks, Toyman7 Jim, Woodman6415 Wendell. I'm in the flannel shirt in the second pic posted above. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

2nd fuel stop, Hayti MO, 700 miles to go.
I'll have to catch up on this thread tomorrow when I get home, gotta roll!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> 2nd fuel stop, Hayti MO, 700 miles to go.
> I'll have to catch up on this thread tomorrow when I get home, gotta roll!!!



Be safe man, Godspeed. Tony


----------



## rocky1

Uhmmm... you know you got WB member in the Hayti neighborhood don't you? You drivin within about 4 miles of Pappy's house!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's 11:42 and I just crossed into Illinois. 626 miles to go.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

2:07 am, 3rd fuel stop, Ettingham IL. 48 bucks. 471 miles to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> Sweet machine!!! Please tell me that's not going in the basement!!!


Come on you know me better than that, of course it is, lol. But in pieces.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

The time zone just changed as I crossed into Indiana, it's 4:13 AM. 375 miles to go.


----------



## woodtickgreg

7:31 AM, last gas stop I hope. 54 bucks, 170 miles to go, 1054 behind me. I saw 2 sunrises today, lol. I'm in New haven Indiana, I'll be in Michigan soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rich P.

woodtickgreg said:


> 7:31 AM, last gas stop I hope. 54 bucks, 170 miles to go, 1054 behind me. I saw 2 sunrises today, lol. I'm in New haven Indiana, I'll be in Michigan soon.


Do you ever sleep?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Crap, I forgot what highway I was on, I just crossed into Ohio 7:50 155 miles to go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rich P. said:


> Do you ever sleep?


I'll sleep when I'm dead.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yay I just hit the Michigan State Line! Its 9:10 I have 65 miles to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Dammit man. You put some miles down. Be especially safe and cautious those remaining miles. Those are the most dangerous miles. Be safe and get some rest brother.




Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Dammit man. You put some miles down. Be especially safe and cautious those remaining miles. Those are the most dangerous miles. Be safe and get some rest brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



Yep- I bet he has a sore but for all that driving....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm home!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodman6415

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm home!


Awesome... great meeting you

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Nice to know I'm not the only one does those ridiculous all nighter road trips. Glad to hear you made it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Glad you made it home Greg, it was great meeting you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Yep- I bet he has a sore but for all that driving....


Not my butt, a sore back! And then when I got home I had to go rent a sewer snake to unclog the kitchen drain, my back didn't like that. Still haven't been to bed, my girl is making me something to eat at the moment.I'm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

This was an amazing weekend and trip! ALL you texicans are all aces in my book!! I wish we all could have had more time together. It was very fun doing the wood swap or grab or whatever you want to call it. Everyone was so generous as WB members always are. I felt really bad for you Rodney and all that you had to go through, we all missed you and wished things could have been different as we know you did too. But it was a great gathering and I enjoyed meeting everyone so much!
Look what the texicans gave me!

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

I must have had a guardian angle watching over me on the return trip!!-
Anyone see anything wrong with this?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I must have had a guardian angle watching over me on the return trip!!-
> Anyone see anything wrong with this?
> View attachment 145118



Do you normally leave your nuts at home?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## woodtickgreg

I swear it was there when I left!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I also got a bunch of cool stuff the guys made to add to my wb member collection of stuff. Pens, and pen kits from mikey, nice scrool sawed cross and toy gun from jim @toyman_7 , and of course a bunch off skeet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Some of my loot!
This miniature rifle is very cool !


 Jim also made this cross.


 beautiful skeet pen!!!


 I never seen one of these before? 
Beautiful workmanship.


 
I gave Tony a bunch of cutting boards, all in kit form, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Seeing this vase that Kerry turned in person was a treat, it is absolutely beautiful and I can't believe it didn't blow apart.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Damn... Thought you had Johnny 5 under the tarp there for a minute!
> 
> View attachment 145094
> 
> 
> Soooo... what is the benefit of the Radial Press Greg? Been trying to convince myself to purchase one that's advertised for sale down here. He's a little high on the price for a used drill press and it hasn't moved in awhile. Not real old iron like that one, it's a Craftsman, but appears to be in pretty decent shape.
> 
> 
> One of you guys going to put names to face there, or y'all just gonna keep us all guessing?


Advantage is that it can swing off the table to drill something to talk to put on the table, and the head also tilts to any angle. Not to mention the table is almost 3' square. This one is going to get restored, and used! When it's done the grizzly I have will be sold, it's either 1r" or 17" but nothing like this rockwell/delta. I'll probably swap out the motor for a 110v or 220v . This one is wired for 440v, and it is not the original motor anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

And this trip reminded me of my over the road days as a tractor trailer driver. I do love being on the road! I absolutely loved this weekend! Meet I got to meet all of you guys and looking you in the eye as we shook hands was awesome! We have all talked for years........but meeting was something special , each and everyone of you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> I must have had a guardian angle watching over me on the return trip!!-
> Anyone see anything wrong with this?
> View attachment 145118



Sounss like you had a great time! But... This pic is beyond scary... Especially for the miles you put on!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I was shocked when I cranked up the trailer to disconnect it and the ball came with it!!! Especially since I came up I-75 through the construction zone and it didn't come out. Good thing I had it loaded tongue heavy. But still, what the hell?

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## DKMD

I just noticed that if we rotated Texas 90 degrees clockwise, it looks like a bird with a deformed left wing!

Looks like you boys had some fun swapping wood and tall tales(insert Tony joke here)...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

I'm back at home and going thru thread and seeing the great times y'all had makes me wish I could have joined y'all. Next time for sure!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Well @Wildthings, did you get any birds?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

who was the short kid in the front row??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Well @Wildthings, did you get any birds?


No it was a tough hunt! Going in blind not knowing the area and the birds were not responding or they weren't many! Had a couple respond to my calling but when they got close they shut up and disappeared. The weather dropping 61° didn't help either. Being with my son and BIL out in the woods was well worth it though!! Here's a pic of them at a great sunset

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> who was the short kid in the front row??





Tony said:


> View attachment 145097
> I'm in the flannel shirt in the second pic posted above. Tony




GRRRRR!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## woodman6415

Wildthings said:


> No it was a tough hunt! Going in blind not knowing the area and the birds were not responding or they weren't many! Had a couple respond to my calling but when they got close they shut up and disappeared. The weather dropping 61° didn't help either. Being with my son and BIL out in the woods was well worth it though!! Here's a pic of them at a great sunset
> View attachment 145156


Well somebody got one ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodman6415 said:


> Well somebody got one ...


???


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I must have had a guardian angle watching over me on the return trip!!-
> Anyone see anything wrong with this?
> View attachment 145118



No nut!
Where's the cotter pin? 

I had that happen when I was moving back here from Cali. It popped off and started dragging...
I thought my axle fell out it was so loud....


----------



## rocky1

Had the nut loosen up a time or two, had the monkeys forget to latch the hitch once or twice, but never lost a nut or a trailer. Actually had a whole fleet of them loosening up a couple years ago, not sure why. When my big ass and that cheater bar got done with them all, they didn't loosen up anymore!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have never had a ball nut loosen up and fall off, and I have towed a landscape trailer for 20 years, this was a first. New ball will get red loctite!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS

woodtickgreg said:


> I have never had a ball nut loosen up and fall off, and I have towed a landscape trailer for 20 years, this was a first. New ball will get red loctite!!!!


In Ohio we use a lock washer on the nut. Glad you got home safe. Can't wait to see it restored

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

CWS said:


> In Ohio we use a lock washer on the nut. Glad you got home safe. Can't wait to see it restored


It had one, makes me wonder if someone messed with it. Dunno?


----------



## rocky1

The whole fleet had them but they had all worked loser for some reason. Worst one was like 6 threads, rest I got a thread or two.


----------



## CWS

woodtickgreg said:


> It had one, makes me wonder if someone messed with it. Dunno?


I am sure you started out with one but you did go to Texas and there are some loss nuts there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gman2431

CWS said:


> In Ohio we use a lock washer on the nut. Glad you got home safe. Can't wait to see it restored



You buckeyes are light years ahead of the michiganders!! 

I loc tite everything I own it seems .Really regret it sometimes also!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got the fix.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

When. I got home from work yesterday my back was feeling better so I was finally able to get the truck unloaded.
I have a stack of skeet now!!!

Boards.


 And some of the turning stock.



Me so happy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## CWS

Maybe you should carry a few extra nuts also.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

